# Il topic degli asinelli



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2012)

Ok non credo che siamo nati tutti imparati, quindi ho deciso di aprire un topic sulla nostra ignoranza.
Chiedete qualsiasi cosa, qualcuno bravo rispondera' prima o poi 

Inizio io..

Si scrive qual'e'? Oppure qual e'?
Si scrive pertanto o per tanto?

Perche' alcune donne non possono avere figli?
Perche' le api sono importanti?


Scrivete anche voi, mi raccomando ; vi aspetto in numerosi perche' so che anche voi avete sassolini da togliervi.


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2012)

Si scrive qual è perché è maschile e non serve.
Altra notiziona, si scrive perché e non perchè, ora dormirai più saggio


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2012)

Grande..se chiedi qualcosa che non sai qualcuno ti rispondera'.. 

forza e non vergognatevi


----------



## riccardokaka (6 Settembre 2012)

Perchè non si può fare l'anestesia locale quando si fanno i piercing?


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2012)

Si scrive un po' e non un pò, figà se ne so 
Il 99% degli itagliani sbaglia sia questo sia il "perchè"


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

io il perchè lo sbaglio perchè lo voglio sbagliare in quanto mi annoia andare a prendere la e che fa l'altro accento, lo so perchè quando lo scrivo me lo sottolinea in rosso..pertanto o per tanto non me li sottolinea in rosso quindi si può dire in tutti e due i modi


----------



## Butcher (6 Settembre 2012)

Le api sono importanti perché fuma impollinano i fiori.


----------



## esjie (6 Settembre 2012)

Il "perchè" non lo sapevo, ecco perchè me lo sottolinea sempre in rosso. Però sticazzi, potevano fare meglio la tastiera.
Però iceman a te non funzionano le lettere accentate che ci metti sempre l'apostrofo?


----------



## Dottorm (6 Settembre 2012)

Ero piuttosto perplesso quando ho letto il topic, poi ho visto chi ha postato e ho capito molte cose 

Comunque, per quanto mi riguarda, la mia ragazza mi rimprovera sempre quando dico "mentre invece". E io lo dico con buona frequenza perché a me mi piace assaie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si scrive qual è perché è maschile e non serve.
> Altra notiziona,* si scrive perché e non perchè*, ora dormirai più saggio


Questa è fine, penso che l'1% della popolazione italiana lo sappia


----------



## Harvey (6 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa è fine, penso che l'1% della popolazione italiana lo sappia



Chi usa Word lo sa sicuro perché te lo sottolinea come errore


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Chi usa Word lo sa sicuro perché te lo sottolinea come errore



Anche chi conosce tranquillamente la sua lingua 

Perché, poiché, granché invece è stata inserita da poco nei dizionari


----------



## Harvey (6 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Anche chi conosce tranquillamente la sua lingua
> 
> Perché, poiché, granché invece è stata inserita da poco nei dizionari



Si quello ovviamente  Intendevo dire che anche per chi ignora la regola non è così difficile venire a conoscenza dell'errore!


----------



## Cm Punk (6 Settembre 2012)

Dai facciamo un piccolo ripasso della lingua italiana


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

C'è da dire che si tende a sbagliare anche ad alti livelli, vedi libri di alcuni prof universitari...

C'è chi si spreca tanto in piccolezze come "conversàre, camminàre" (inutili, dato che non possiamo stare qui ad accentare ogni singola virgola...aspe'...la virgola al massimo si può apostrofare con la tastiera ) e poi sui loro libri vedo scritto "è" verbo essere con accento acuto. Ma sparatevi


----------



## BB7 (6 Settembre 2012)

io ho sempre pensato che "Qual è" si scrivesse "Qual'è" :O


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Il "perchè" non lo sapevo, ecco perchè me lo sottolinea sempre in rosso. Però sticazzi, potevano fare meglio la tastiera.
> Però iceman a te non funzionano le lettere accentate che ci metti sempre l'apostrofo?



E dopo cosa fai? quando devi scrivere "è" premi 2 tasti? 
Per me non hanno fatto male così, anzi.
Comunque non c'è solo questo errore che la gente commette, il 99% (sempre) scrive da (terza persona singolare del verbo dare) al posto del corretto dà, oppure altro frequentissimo errore che la giente commette è l'accento sbagliato su nè che sarebbe né, così come altre parole tutte sbagliate da molti come purché, finché, nonchè ecc ecc.


----------



## esjie (6 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E dopo cosa fai? quando devi scrivere "è" premi 2 tasti?
> Per me non hanno fatto male così, anzi.
> Comunque non c'è solo questo errore che la gente commette, il 99% (sempre) scrive da (terza persona singolare del verbo dare) al posto del corretto dà, oppure altro frequentissimo errore che la* giente* commette è l'accento sbagliato su nè che sarebbe né, così come altre parole tutte sbagliate da molti come purché, finché, nonchè ecc ecc.



Un'altro clamoroso è scrivere "giente"...

Chiedo una cosa. Ma se voglio scrivere ecc. seguito da un punto, quanti punti devo mettere?


----------



## Brain84 (6 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Un'altro clamoroso è scrivere "giente"...
> 
> Chiedo una cosa. Ma se voglio scrivere ecc. seguito da un punto, quanti punti devo mettere?



1 soltanto; quindi salta fuori ecc.


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> *Un'altro* clamoroso è scrivere "giente"...
> 
> Chiedo una cosa. Ma se voglio scrivere ecc. seguito da un punto, quanti punti devo mettere?


Ahi ahi ahi.


----------



## E81 (6 Settembre 2012)

questo topic è giusto 
posso chiedere come si scrive: "che centra?" o " che c'entra" XD
Ma si possono chiedere anche cose sull'inglese? Mi allargo... XD


----------



## Cm Punk (6 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> questo topic è giusto
> posso chiedere come si scrive: "che centra?" o " che c'entra" XD
> Ma si possono chiedere anche cose sull'inglese? Mi allargo... XD


Sono completamente diversi, si scrive in base a quello che ti riferisci nella frase
centra si riferisce al verbo centrare 
c'entra (ci entra) si riferisce al verbo entrare


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

E' solo un caso il fatto che questo topic lo abbia aperto Ice?


----------



## E81 (6 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Sono completamente diversi, si scrive in base a quello che ti riferisci nella frase
> centra si riferisce al verbo centrare
> c'entra (ci entra) si riferisce al verbo entrare



ti faccio un esempio, giusto per capire "il dilemma" xD
- Quello che stai dicendo, non c'entra nulla con quanto dicevo tempo fa -
Io ho sempre scritto così, ma mi è capitato di leggere frasi simili scritte senza l'apostrofo... quindi mi vengono sempre dubbi XD

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' solo un caso il fatto che questo topic lo abbia aperto Ice?



eh xD


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (6 Settembre 2012)

Una cosa che non sopporto e che sta diventando un fenomeno dilagante è lo sbagliare sistematicamente l'uso di "li" e "gli".
Certe volte sembra che la gente lo faccia apposta a scambiarli


----------



## Pitto91 (6 Settembre 2012)

"Quando vedi Marco e Lucio digli di fare la spesa" Io non tollero questo invece!!!


----------



## SololaMaglia (6 Settembre 2012)

Su internet se ne vedono di tutti i colori: h sparite, k a caso, accenti mancanti e ogni schifezza possibile...


----------



## E81 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ecco, io leggo tanti ha senza h, è senza accento... cioè sono cose che impari alle elementari...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' solo un caso il fatto che questo topic lo abbia aperto Ice?



Nulla succede per caso....


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nulla succede per caso....



Soprattutto con Ice


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> Ecco, io leggo tanti ha senza h, è senza accento... cioè sono cose che impari alle elementari...



Ma pure un casino di A ME MI, cavolo ho ancora in mente quando la maestra ci diceva che era sbagliato.
Oppure quando si scambia il gli con le, in pratica esiste solo gli pure quando ci si riferisce ad una persona di sesso femminile.


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

A proposito di pioggia: "oggi è piovuto tanto" non "oggi ha piovuto tanto".
Ma queste sono solo cose per farsi i fighi 

Una volta mi è capitato di leggere "gl'ie lo dato".


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2012)

Di natale leggendo questo topic rimarebbe sbalordito


"Non siamo qui per difenderci il risultato"


----------



## Cm Punk (7 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> ti faccio un esempio, giusto per capire "il dilemma" xD
> - Quello che stai dicendo, non c'entra nulla con quanto dicevo tempo fa -
> Io ho sempre scritto così, ma mi è capitato di leggere frasi simili scritte senza l'apostrofo... quindi mi vengono sempre dubbi XD
> 
> ...



è giusto c'entra


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Una cosa che non sopporto e che sta diventando un fenomeno dilagante è lo sbagliare sistematicamente l'uso di "li" e "gli".
> Certe volte sembra che la gente lo faccia apposta a scambiarli



 

a me da fastidio leggere "in cinta" anzichè incinta tutto attaccato. 
ma vedo che sono in tanti a sbagliarlo.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Settembre 2012)

Qual*'*è è un errore piuttosto grave e diffuso 

Le api sono importanti perché impollinano i fiori. E' stato dimostrato che senza le api non ci sarebbero fiori (quindi nemmeno frutti)
o comunque ce ne sarebbe una varietà molto limitata.


----------



## smallball (7 Settembre 2012)

a me da fastidio chi utilizza la lettera k al posto del ch....che ignoranza


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2012)

Secondo voi gli esseri umani pur essendo animali, possono comunicare con gli animali? Tipo un uomo che comunica con un cinghiale o cosa del genere? 
Le piante comunicano tra loro? Perche' non riusciamo a comunicare con esse?


Ma soprattutto perche' il Milan a Zurigo giocava senza sponsor?


----------



## DannySa (7 Settembre 2012)

Quando parli ad un animale e ti "capisce" non è comunicare? in un certo senso sì...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo voi gli esseri umani pur essendo animali, possono comunicare con gli animali? Tipo un uomo che comunica con un cinghiale o cosa del genere?
> Le piante comunicano tra loro? Perche' non riusciamo a comunicare con esse?
> 
> 
> Ma soprattutto perche' il Milan a Zurigo giocava senza sponsor?




Ice, sembri Marzullo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ice, sembri Marzullo.



Buonasera Buonanotte cari amici della notte, sono Ice.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Buonasera Buonanotte cari amici della notte, sono Ice.



MarzullICE.....


----------



## Canonista (8 Settembre 2012)

Ice, apri un topic sui quesiti della scienza...


----------



## Pitto91 (8 Settembre 2012)

Perché di notte gli aerei volano più bassi??


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

Pitto91 ha scritto:


> Perché di notte gli aerei volano più bassi??



Perché hanno paura del buio e volando bassi ci sono le luci della civiltà.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo voi gli esseri umani pur essendo animali, possono comunicare con gli animali? Tipo un uomo che comunica con un cinghiale o cosa del genere?
> Le piante comunicano tra loro? Perche' non riusciamo a comunicare con esse?
> 
> 
> Ma soprattutto perche' il Milan a Zurigo giocava senza sponsor?


a zurigo giocavamo senza sponsor perchè le piante e gli animali ci hanno comunicato che non volevano


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2012)

Quesito:
Ma se per assurdo la squadra di calcio di Vladivostok (Russia asiatica) giocasse nella serie A russa e si qualificasse per la Champions o l'Europa league, giocherebbe i tornei europei anche se si trova in Asia? e tutte le squadre sorteggiate con loro dovrebbero farsi una traversata continentale di 10000 Km per giocare?


----------



## esjie (9 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Quesito:
> Ma se per assurdo la squadra di calcio di Vladivostok (Russia asiatica) giocasse nella serie A russa e si qualificasse per la Champions o l'Europa league, giocherebbe i tornei europei anche se si trova in Asia? e tutte le squadre sorteggiate con loro dovrebbero farsi una traversata continentale di 10000 Km per giocare?



Sì


----------



## Harvey (9 Settembre 2012)

Odio profondo per chi usa la parola "euri". E sono tanti


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Quesito:
> Ma se per assurdo la squadra di calcio di Vladivostok (Russia asiatica) giocasse nella serie A russa e si qualificasse per la Champions o l'Europa league, giocherebbe i tornei europei anche se si trova in Asia? e tutte le squadre sorteggiate con loro dovrebbero farsi una traversata continentale di 10000 Km per giocare?



Io invece mi sono sempre chiesto perchè le squadre russe non usano i caratteri cirillicci anche in champions sulle maglie... Secondo me è profondamente ingiusto


----------



## prd7 (9 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Sì



Facendo parte della Uefa, si.
Perchè, vi siete mai chiesti perchè Israele e altri stati siano nella Uefa e non nella AFC?


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Sì



 



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io invece mi sono sempre chiesto perchè le squadre russe non usano i caratteri cirillicci anche in champions sulle maglie... Secondo me è profondamente ingiusto



Penso si usi l'alfabeto latino anche per aiutare gli arbitri...immaginati a segnare sul taccuino degli ammoniti Андрій Миколайович Шевченко 



prd7 ha scritto:


> Facendo parte della Uefa, si.
> Perchè, vi siete mai chiesti perchè Israele e altri stati siano nella Uefa e non nella AFC?



Ma Israele e Turchia sono "relativamente" vicini all' Europa...nel caso di Vladivostok, che è vicina al mar del Giappone, pensavo si facesse una deroga per farla partecipare alla AFC Champions League, anche per motivi logistici.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2012)

Webyehko


----------



## prd7 (9 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Penso si usi l'alfabeto latino anche per aiutare gli arbitri...immaginati a segnare sul taccuino degli ammoniti Андрій Миколайович Шевченко
> 
> 
> 
> Ma Israele e Turchia sono "relativamente" vicini all' Europa...nel caso di Vladivostok, che è vicina al mar del Giappone, pensavo si facesse una deroga per farla partecipare alla AFC Champions League, anche per motivi logistici.



Credo sia anche per motivi di "guerra".
Immaginatevi Iran-Israele a Teheran.


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Credo sia anche per motivi di "guerra".
> Immaginatevi Iran-Israele a Teheran.



E questo ok, però immaginatevi un Milan - Vladivostok in Champions League, una trasferta di 8600 km  secondo me non avrebbe senso, l'unica soluzione sarebbe far giocare il Vladivostok a Mosca o in qualche città più vicina all' Europa.


----------



## esjie (9 Settembre 2012)

Non c'è pericolo cmq al momento, perchè sono scarse rispetto alle europee, oltre che in 2a divisione. E' come se una squadra del Sud Italia andasse in Europa. Giusto il Napoli, qualche exploit del Palermo, però Bari, Lecce, Catania ecc. difficilmente arriveranno.


----------



## Solo (9 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Odio profondo per chi usa la parola "euri". E sono tanti


Anche a me infastidisce.


----------



## tamba84 (9 Settembre 2012)

io credo avrei bisogno dell'enciclopedia che ci ricaverete alla fine,grazie muaa


----------



## Gre-No-Li (9 Settembre 2012)

A me mi; gli per loro; gli per le, sono errori? In gran parte sono invenzioni dei maestri e professori, clamorosamente smentite dall'uso di scrittori di tutte le epoche, compresi grandi 'classici'. 
Aggiungo che ha si può anche scrivere senza h, ma con l'accento: à. E' una forma antiqua e poco usata ma ancora del tutto lecita.


----------



## Canonista (9 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> A me mi; gli per loro; gli per le, sono errori? In gran parte sono invenzioni dei maestri e professori, clamorosamente smentite dall'uso di scrittori di tutte le epoche, compresi grandi 'classici'.
> Aggiungo che ha si può anche scrivere senza h, ma con l'accento: à. E' una forma antiqua e poco usata ma ancora del tutto lecita.



E qui ci sarebbe anche la storia dell'ermellino o del lermellino 

Molte parole e molte forme sono state tramandate o tradotte in modo sbagliato nel tempo, fino a diventare giuste a causa di fonti mancanti.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (9 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> E qui ci sarebbe anche la storia dell'ermellino o del lermellino
> 
> Molte parole e molte forme sono state tramandate o tradotte in modo sbagliato nel tempo, fino a diventare giuste a causa di fonti mancanti.



Non ho trovato forme lermellino. Nei primi testi (XIII/XIV sec.) si trovano: hermelino, armellino, ermellino, ermelino, armelino. Curiosamente si è affermata la forma ermellino e non armellino, più vicina all'etimo latino *armeninus (cioè animale che viene dall'Armenia).


----------



## tamba84 (9 Settembre 2012)

un pò come dire orbene che trovi su alcuni testi universitari,forma credo antiquata ma si usa.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (9 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> un pò come dire orbene che trovi su alcuni testi universitari,forma credo antiquata ma si usa.



E' una questione di registri linguistici. Nella lingua parlata o colloquiale, è difficile usare orbene, se non in forma volutamente scherzosa, mentre in un testo letterario/universitario viene usata molto più spesso.


----------



## Canonista (9 Settembre 2012)

E' una cosa che mi aveva detto un mio amico filologo molto giovane (22 anni: triennale, specialistica e diverse pubblicazioni).
Parlavamo di una ragazza poco colta che scriveva i messaggi non con le varie forme di abbreviazione, ma in un italiano tutto suo, molto maccheronico.
Questo amico mi disse che probabilmente anche in tempi meno remoti erano presenti persone dello stesso tipo di questa ragazza che traducevano-trascrivevano testi e che molte delle parole che ad oggi noi diciamo, in origine avevano una forma diversa (a volte in parte, a volte subendo trascrizioni più invasive). E mi ha detto che in qualche manoscritto (non chiedermi quale), si presentava diverse volte la forma "lermellino". La domanda finale era: si riferiscono alla stessa cosa o magari in passato esistevano animali o oggetti diversi da quelli che conosciamo oggi? Poi mi ha fatto un esempio del tipo: "e se magari chi ha tradotto-trascritto avesse un tipo di formaggiera che all'epoca chiamavano lermellino? "

Alla fine niente di quello che sappiamo è certo, se non per fonti sicure e garantite, delle quali conosciamo tutti i passaggi. Magari domani si scopre che al suo tempo "onta" (per esempio ) derivava dal gallese e voleva dire ciao!

Non so se quello che scrivo può essere tutto giusto eh, io non sono un di certo un professore, sono solo un tipo un po' curioso.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (9 Settembre 2012)

E' del tutto possibile che in qualche manoscritto inedito vi siano forme come lermellino. I casi di concrezione, cioè di fusione, dell'articolo con il sostantivo non sono rari. 
ASTRACU(M) > l'astrico > lastrico
Il caso opposto è la discrezione:
LUSCINIOLU(M) > l'usignolo


----------



## Canonista (9 Settembre 2012)

Esatto, usignolo e lastrico sono altri casi (inversi tra loro) che continueremo a portarci avanti nel tempo.

Cosa studi Gre?


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2012)

Poi dicono che i miei topic non portano niente di costruttivo 

Guardate quante cose si imparano, ha che si puo' scrivere senza h e' una perla


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Poi dicono che i miei topic non portano niente di costruttivo
> 
> Guardate quante cose si imparano, ha che si puo' scrivere senza h e' una perla



....topic costruttivi a tua insaputa......


----------



## Canonista (9 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Poi dicono che i miei topic non portano niente di costruttivo
> 
> Guardate quante cose si imparano, ha che si puo' scrivere senza h e' una perla


Anni e anni di correzioni dei prof buttati nel cesso ve'? 


Ah, non sopporto la gente che: correzZioni, addizZioni...


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> A me mi; gli per loro; gli per le, sono errori? In gran parte sono invenzioni dei maestri e professori, clamorosamente smentite dall'uso di scrittori di tutte le epoche, compresi grandi 'classici'.
> Aggiungo che ha si può anche scrivere senza h, ma con l'accento: à. E' una forma antiqua e poco usata ma ancora del tutto lecita.



Sicuro di non confondere la lingua italiana con la licenza poetica? 

Comunque se ragionassimo così sarebbe anche corretto usare, ad esempio, la "t" al posto della "z" come usavano i latini 

Ogni epoca fa storia a sè


----------



## Gre-No-Li (9 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Esatto, usignolo e lastrico sono altri casi (inversi tra loro) che continueremo a portarci avanti nel tempo.
> 
> Cosa studi Gre?



Io lavoro (ho 55 anni) ma ho frequentato Lettere e appena mia figlia terminerà gli studi universitari, mi reiscrivo per la Laurea in Storia.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Poi dicono che i miei topic non portano niente di costruttivo
> 
> Guardate quante cose si imparano, ha che si puo' scrivere senza h e' una perla



Precisiamo: senza h ma con l'accento.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sicuro di non confondere la lingua italiana con la licenza poetica?
> 
> Comunque se ragionassimo così sarebbe anche corretto usare, ad esempio, la "t" al posto della "z" come usavano i latini
> 
> Ogni epoca fa storia a sè



Ecco cosa scrive l'Accademia della Crusca:

E infatti è in bocca alla vecchia cui Renzo chiede consiglio sulla strada per Gorgonzola che Manzoni, nel cap. XVI dei Promessi Sposi, mette la battuta "A me mi par di sì". A guardar bene, però, non si tratta di una ripetizione, la quale implica identità con l'elemento ripetuto, né di un riempitivo, il quale implica superfluità e inutilità. Qui si avverte bene che il primo pronome, tonico, ha più forza del secondo, atono, quindi ha un valore diverso. È sempre, certo, legato al verbo parere, ma estratto dalla frase e preposto ad essa, come "tema" del prossimo enunciato; equivale dunque a "quanto a me, per quanto ne so io" e quindi contiene maggiore informazione del semplice complemento di termine che lo segue (mi). Per rendere evidente l'analisi della struttura logica e intonativa del tutto, si potrebbe porre una virgola dopo a me, separando il tema dell'enunciato dal suo "rema", ossia dalla sua parte predicativa, che contiene la vera informazione della frase, cioè, nel caso del colloquio tra Renzo e la vecchia, la risposta di questa alla domanda del fuggiasco. Manzoni giunge fino ad assolutizzare il tema, cioè a togliergli la preposizione che lo lega sintatticamente al resto dell'enunciato, mettendo, nel cap. IX, in bocca a Gertrude la maliziosa battuta per il padre guardiano: "Lei sa che noi altre monache, ci piace di sentir le storie per minuto". Prima, dunque, di misurare e giudicare tutta la lingua col metro di una grammatica del discorso logico, bisogna pensare che accanto ad essa c'è anche la grammatica del discorso affettivo, ad una grammatica del parlato accanto a quella dello scritto. O meglio, c'è una lingua sola, ma che adempie funzioni comunicative ed espressive diverse, di tutte le quali una grammatica moderna deve render conto, guidando lo scolaro a distinguerle e ad usarle nei contesti opportuni.»

Gli per loro è attestato nei dizionari più recenti, come il GRADIT, “Grande Dizionario Italiano dell’Uso” di Tullio de Mauro (2000, UTET), che nella definizione di gli scrive: “2 gli [...] colloquiale, specialmente nella lingua parlata compare in alternativa a loro, a loro, a essi, a esse: quando me lo chiederanno, gli risponderò” [cioè risponderò (a) loro]. Il DISC; “Dizionario Italiano Sabatini Coletti” (1997, Giunti) scrive: “[…] come pl. gli (come esito del dativo latino plurale illis) è assai freq. in quanto forma più chiaramente atona (e quindi proclitica o enclitica) rispetto a loro […]”. Dunque, a parte la ragione etimologica a tale uso (loro invece deriva dal genitivo plurale illorum), esiste una giustificazione “pratica”, dovuta al fatto che per le altre persone esiste la possibilità di scegliere tra pronome enclitico e proclitico: mi dice / dice a me; ti dice / dice a te; gli dice / dice a lui; ci dice / dice a noi; vi dice / dice a voi; per la terza persona plurale questa possibilità non esiste: dice (a) loro e non *(a) loro dice: il pronome “mancante” viene, nell’uso, sostituito da gli. Tale forma è stata usata anche dal Manzoni: “Là non era altro che una, lasciatemi dire, accozzaglia di gente varia d'età e di sesso, che stava a vedere. All'intimazioni che gli venivan fatte, di sbandarsi e di dar luogo, rispondevano con un lungo e cupo mormorio; nessuno si muoveva”. (Promessi Sposi, XIII). 

Il caso di gli usato in luogo di le è citato nel DISC: “L’uso di gli come f. sing., tradizionalmente condannato dai grammatici, è di antica data ed è pienamente giustificato dal punto di vista etimologico (derivazione dal lat. sing. illi, anche f.)”; il DISC cita poi come esempi letterari di tale uso Sacchetti e Soffici. Luca Serianni scrive, a tale proposito, nella sua Grammatica Italiana (cap. VII par. 38): “Se gli per loro non può certo dirsi errore, decisamente da evitare anche nel parlato colloquiale è gli per le («Quando vedo tua madre gli dico che hai fatto i capricci») che pure ha «precedenti illustri, dal Boccaccio al Machiavelli al Carducci al Verga» […]”. 
Per riassumere, l’uso di gli in luogo di loro, a loro, a essi e a esse è da considerare senz’altro corretto (Ora vado dai tuoi amici e gli dico che la devono smettere di fare chiasso), tranne che, forse, nel caso di registri altamente formali (Il parroco espresse loro le sue più sentite condoglianze). L’utilizzo, invece, di gli per le, è sentito più scorretto dell’altro perché ha subito e continua tutt’ora a subire una maggiore censura scolastica; quindi se ne tende a sconsigliare, nella maggior parte dei contesti, l’impiego.

Attualmente le forme con la h sono senz’altro le più diffuse e quelle indicate come corrette dai grammatici e dai linguisti: nella Grammatica di Luca Serianni, dove per altro si trova una breve sintesi sulla questione, si precisa che le forme à, ài, ànno e ò «oggi appaiono grafie non certo erronee, ma di uso raro e di tono popolare». Tuttavia non sono poche le persone che le usano, soprattutto se la loro formazione scolastica è stata compiuta nella prima metà del secolo scorso;


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2012)

Ma dove la trovi laa voglia di continuare a studiare a quell'eta'? Ci vuole veramente un equilibrio mentale da toptoptop.


----------



## E81 (9 Settembre 2012)

Io ho 30 anni e ancora ho gli incubi che riguardano la scuola  Non credo riuscirei mai a riprendere, anche se delle volte il pensiero va va e va... xD
A Gre-no-li va tutta la mia ammirazione!


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=259]Gre-No-Li[/MENTION] Ma ogni epoca fa storia a se... Restando su Manzoni, allora potremmo dire "non ostante" staccato


----------



## esjie (10 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma dove la trovi laa voglia di continuare a studiare a quell'eta'? Ci vuole veramente un equilibrio mentale da toptoptop.



E' più facile aver voglia da adulti che da ragazzi.

Poi se ad una certa età non si rizza più dovrà pur passarsi il tempo in qualche modo.


----------



## Canonista (10 Settembre 2012)

Ma quelli che: PULTROPPO? PROPIO? CORTELLO? ALBITRO?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma dove la trovi laa voglia di continuare a studiare a quell'eta'? Ci vuole veramente un equilibrio mentale da toptoptop.



E' l'insaziabile desiderio di conoscenza. E di mettersi alla prova. 



E81 ha scritto:


> Io ho 30 anni e ancora ho gli incubi che riguardano la scuola  Non credo riuscirei mai a riprendere, anche se delle volte il pensiero va va e va... xD
> A Gre-no-li va tutta la mia ammirazione!



Grazie gentil donzella.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=259]Gre-No-Li[/MENTION] Ma ogni epoca fa storia a se... Restando su Manzoni, allora potremmo dire "non ostante" staccato



D'accordo, ma se certi fenomeni che oggi sono più accentuati, sono presenti lungo tutta la storia letteraria dell'italiano, diventa difficile farli passare per errori da rosso. 



esjie ha scritto:


> E' più facile aver voglia da adulti che da ragazzi.
> 
> Poi se ad una certa età non si rizza più dovrà pur passarsi il tempo in qualche modo.



C'è un tempo per studiare e un tempo per fare altro. Logicamente non ne fai più tre in un'ora, ma anche ad una certa età ci si difende.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che: PULTROPPO? PROPIO? CORTELLO? ALBITRO?



PULTROPPO/ALBITRO/CORTELLO: Lo scambio tra liquida e vibrante in posizione preconsonantica e postconsonantica (pe[l]ché «perché», c[l]edere «credere», ca[r]do «caldo) è abbastanza caratteristica dei dialetti pisano/livornesi.
PROPIO è graficamente sbagliato, ma riflette l'effettiva pronuncia della maggioranza


----------



## Canonista (10 Settembre 2012)

Quante ne sa


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Quante ne sa



Dovrei aprire qualche topic un po' hard, magari sulle etimologie. Ho forti appoggi nell'ambiente Milan, ecco la reazione di Galliani dopo la mia proposta


----------



## Nick (10 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che: PULTROPPO? PROPIO? CORTELLO? ALBITRO?


Albitro e Propio è Veneziano, non Italiano 
Qui vengono usate spessissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Una cosa che non sopporto e che sta diventando un fenomeno dilagante è lo sbagliare sistematicamente l'uso di "li" e "gli".
> Certe volte sembra che la gente lo faccia apposta a scambiarli


Amen.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Io lavoro (ho 55 anni) ma *ho frequentato Lettere* e appena mia figlia terminerà gli studi universitari, mi reiscrivo per la Laurea in Storia.


----------



## Canonista (10 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Albitro e Propio è _da analfabeti_, non Italiani
> Qui vengono usate spessissimo






Al Sud c'è vasta scelta: propio/popo/pulcinopio


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2012)

Km^2 si legge km quadri o km quadrati?


----------



## Canonista (10 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Km^2 si legge km quadri o km quadrati?



O quadratici, come gli scarti


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Al Sud c'è vasta scelta: propio/popo/pulcinopio



Scrittura e realizzazione fonetica sono due cose diverse. Si dovrebbe scrivere proprio, ma la pronuncia, di fatto, è propio nella maggioranza delle regioni. Prima o poi, prendendo atto di questo, propio verrà sdoganato anche nella resa grafica.


----------



## Canonista (10 Settembre 2012)

Secondo te, Gre, quali altre parole sono a rischio estinzione?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Settembre 2012)

Non è facile rispondere a questa domanda.


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2012)

Siccome sono un asino vi chiedo qualcosa a riguardo della politica dei paesi nordafricani (in generale), visto che non ho trovato niente.

Un'altra cosa,di matematica,

le relazioni tra funzioni trigonometriche di archi supplementari e gli angoli notevoli 18 e 45°

che roba e'??


----------

